# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كراميش الحصن >  نصائح تكسب الانسان الاحترام الذي يستحقه

## ريمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
كل انسان في هذي الدنيا يستحق الاحترام ولكن لابد ان يتقيد بشروط معينه 

اولاً: استمع أكثر من أن تتكلم فكلما كثر كلام الإنسان كانت هناك فرصة للخطأ،ولذلك حاول أن تكون صامتا قدر المستطاع والناس سوف يفترضون انك أكثر ذكاء مما أنت عليه حقيقة .

ثانياً :احتفظ بأسرارك الخاصة كن محافظا على معلوماتك الشخصية ولا تجعل حياتك كتابا مفتوحا ، فتعريتك لنفسك تجعل الآخرين يقللون من احترامهم لك . 

ثالثاً: اعترف بأخطائك بسرعة ولباقة فالذين يتظاهرون بأنهم على حق دوما يفقدون الاحترام لان الناس تراهم على أنهم مخادعون 

رابعاً: ومهمه كثير كثير لا تقلل من شأنك فالإنسان يفقد احترام الآخرين عندما يقلل من شانه وتوقف عن قول أشياء مثل: هذا قد يكون خطأ .

خامساً: ابتعد عن الاعتذار المتكررة فالاعتذار بمناسبة أمر جيد، ولكن لا تبالغ في ذلك ."يعني الاعتذار في الوقت المناسب"

سادساً:خذ أكثر القرارات بنفسك فإن عادة الإكثار من سؤال الناس عن رأيهم يعكس عدم تأكدك من قرارك وهذا يقلل من احترامهم لك 

سابعاً : دائما قدر قيمة الوقت ، فالذين يتسكعون ويضيعون وقتهم يفقدون احترام الآخرين. 

ثامناً :واخيراً...احتفظ بهدوئكفالذين ينفعلون  كثيرا بعواطفهميفقدون الاحترام. 

ونحن نستاهل الاحترام دائما وابداً لاننا بكل فخر مسلمين ونسير على خطوات محمد وآل محمد ..اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 

ملاحظه: توكل على الله واستعين به وذلك بالـــــــدعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاء سبحان الله ان الله قريب يجيب دعوة الداعي 

اخلص في قلبك وتوكل عليه

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكورة حلا 

فعلا نصائح مفيدة

----------


## Sc®ipt

_الف شكر الك حلا_

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

يسلمو

----------


## ريمي

العفو للكل

----------


## The Gentle Man

شكرا حلا
نصائح حلوه

----------


## ريمي

العفو جنتل

----------


## mylife079

_thanks 7ala_

----------


## اجمل حب

مشكور كثير على هيك معلومات مفيدة

----------


## ريمي

العفو لكل المشاكيت بلموضوع

----------


## زهره التوليب

يسلموا

----------


## جواد ابو ماضي

نصائح جميلة شكرا

----------


## معاذ ملحم

موضوع رائع يا حلا 

شكرا لكي على النصائح

----------


## سويتر

يسلمو كتير يا حلا والله نصايح مفيدة كتير

----------

